# Antecedentes penales !



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

That's a Spanish criminal records check for the uninitiated 

Wife needed a renewal so download forms; fill in, print off the 3 copies ; down to bank pay the 3,70€ ; leave with 2 copies & attend office in Murcia. 
In we go hand over the 2 copies passport & original foreigners registration.
" You know you can't have these today ? "
"Why not , we always have done before ?"
" The law changed & we now have to apply to the country of your nationality to ensure that you haven't committed offences there. "
" How long is that going to take ?" 
" No idea . 3-4 days " " It depends on how quick they supply the info."

So , depending on what is actually stated on it when it finally gets sorted it could mean that the days of the £50+ UK CRB check are numbered if When applying for the Spanish equivalent they have to include all foreign ifo as well & all for the princely sum of 3,70€ 
Lesson learned though,I'll apply on line next time rather than wasting my time with a 150km round trip that now has to be done again to collect it!


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

gus, we were in lorca on tuesday. what a great city it is, and the parador next to the castle is really something to behold.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

smitty5668 said:


> gus, we were in lorca on tuesday. what a great city it is, and the parador next to the castle is really something to behold.


Yes it is. The Parador should be at a cost of 29million & 6 years to build.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> That's a Spanish criminal records check for the uninitiated
> 
> Wife needed a renewal so download forms; fill in, print off the 3 copies ; down to bank pay the 3,70€ ; leave with 2 copies & attend office in Murcia.
> In we go hand over the 2 copies passport & original foreigners registration.
> ...


Can you give that link please as we have now been told that we need to get one done.

Apparently, from 1st August, anyone working with minors in whatever capacity needs a 'Spanish CRB' check. We volunteer at school yet still need to get one - if they have to check in UK as well, then I doubt we'll be helping out this school year! 

Unless we can continue there whilst it's being processed?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Can you give that link please as we have now been told that we need to get one done.
> 
> Apparently, from 1st August, anyone working with minors in whatever capacity needs a 'Spanish CRB' check. We volunteer at school yet still need to get one - if they have to check in UK as well, then I doubt we'll be helping out this school year!
> 
> Unless we can continue there whilst it's being processed?


OH is a teacher in the state system and hasn't had to get one.
My daughter's a trainee teacher doing teaching practice and hasn't had to get one. Is it one of those laws, yet another one, that has been passed but not enforced.
Anyway, about time too and hope it makes a difference!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Link:

Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia

Scroll down to bottom to choose "presencial" = you will attend local office in person.
"por correo "= post
"por internet"=internet application.

I was going to say that you probably won't need them applying to the UK but if it is for children/vulnerable people then they probably will. Using it in Spain you'll not need the Hague Apostille though.
We've always done it in person before but if this is correct then in future I'll do an online application.that's if you don't need a "digital certificate " :lol:
If you have a local office then you just download the Modelo 790 on line. Fill in details & print. Take to bank & pay the 3,70€ fee & then apply at office with the 2 remaining copies you have. +passport & original registration certificate.

There is a list of regional offices . I assume yours would be Valencia.



GERENCIA TERRITORIAL DE JUSTICIA
Dirección: Hernán Cortés, 24 entresuelo
Teléfono:
963943558
Fax:
963942453
Localidad: Valencia
Código Postal: 46071


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OH is a teacher in the state system and hasn't had to get one.
> My daughter's a trainee teacher doing teaching practice and hasn't had to get one. Is it one of those laws, yet another one, that has been passed but not enforced.
> Anyway, about time too and hope it makes a difference!



Bloke in the office said it was to do with this ;
ECRIS, European Criminal Records Information System


ECRIS (European Criminal Records Information System) - European Commission

P.S.
But I cannot find anything in there about applying to country of nationality for info; only supplying info TO the country of nationality ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Bloke in the office said it was to do with this ;
> ECRIS, European Criminal Records Information System
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in the case of my daughter and husband that doesn't matter as they are both Spanish. I just find it a little disturbing that teachers, who are at the forefront of contact with minors, don't seem to be among those required to have it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, in the case of my daughter and husband that doesn't matter as they are both Spanish. I just find it a little disturbing that teachers, who are at the forefront of contact with minors, don't seem to be among those required to have it.


... as I say, ALL teachers at the school that our children attend(ed) have been asked to get one.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Link:
> 
> Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


Thanks Gus. Just tried and their system doesn't support XP, nor Chrome etc. etc.

You also DO need a digital ID.

I guess I'll have to find another computer somewhere or go and do it manually.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... as I say, ALL teachers at the school that our children attend(ed) have been asked to get one.


I didn't see that you had said all needed to get one, but your children don't/ didn't go to a state school, did they? OH works in the state system.

My guess is that this law has a date when it will come into force and some places are putting it into action earlier than others


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well they rang us up to say certificate was available. Went & collected it & it does state , obviously in Spanish, that they have complied with " Council Framework Decision 2009/315/JHA " requiring them to ascertain that there were no convictions in the applicants national state as well as nothing on the Spanish system.
As you can see from the date the legsilation was introduced in 2009 so it has taken a while as they didn't do it in 2012. I couldn't see any date that it had to be complied with by, when I read the ECRIS stuff originally, but there must be one somewhere ?

I also checked with the "your Europe" people & the requirement to do this is quite correct .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't see that you had said all needed to get one, but your children don't/ didn't go to a state school, did they? OH works in the state system.
> 
> My guess is that this law has a date when it will come into force and some places are putting it into action earlier than others


Yes, our children went to state schools - but ESO and Bachi were concertados. Our youngest, who's had to repeat, is still there. 

The final date by which schools and teachers had to comply was 1st August 2015!

We've been told that once we submit the modelo 790 (will have to be Tuesday now due to yet more fiestas), they will have to wait for details from UK and this could take months - let's see how quickly they can do it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Thanks Gus. Just tried and their system doesn't support XP, nor Chrome etc. etc.
> 
> You also DO need a digital ID.
> 
> I guess I'll have to find another computer somewhere or go and do it manually.


a digital sig is easy to acquire


I went to CREAMA to get mine


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> We've been told that once we submit the modelo 790 (will have to be Tuesday now due to yet more fiestas), they will have to wait for details from UK and this could take months - let's see how quickly they can do it.


Tell them it should only be a few days. Ours went in on September 30th & they rang me Tuesday, which was the 6th October, at 9am . That is 6 days, 2 of which were the weekend.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

So, went to Prop to hand in the forms - must pay first! Off to the bank (miles away). Tried to pay but were turned away as we don't have an account there. Went to another branch - better explanation. You can pay here from an account or you can pay in cash on tuesday, wednesday or thursday morning from 8:30 to 10:00 I explained that this wasn't possible as I was either taking children to school or I was working - tough! OK, how much? - no idea they tell me!

Only in Spain!,,,,


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, our children went to state schools - but ESO and Bachi were concertados. Our youngest, who's had to repeat, is still there.
> 
> The final date by which schools and teachers had to comply was 1st August 2015!
> 
> We've been told that once we submit the modelo 790 (will have to be Tuesday now due to yet more fiestas), they will have to wait for details from UK and this could take months - let's see how quickly they can do it.


Further information about this


> *The Government has approved a Central Registry of Sexual Delinquents. *
> 
> 
> The Cabinet this morning approved the Royal Decree for the creation of the Central Registry of Sexual Delinquents which will include identification data and the genetic profile of the people served a firm sentence for this type of crime.
> [/SIZE]





> The creation of this database is a consequence of the law passed in August for new legislation for the protection of infants and gave the Government six months to establish.


The Government has approved a Central Registry of Sexual Delinquents. - Spain news in English


----------

